

Flow Hive: the high-tech honey extractor - swissgeek
http://www.designer-daily.com/flow-hive-the-amazing-honey-extractor-51226

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=flow%20honey&sort=byPopularity...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=flow%20honey&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

